# FC2007: Fur Your Eyes Only - October Mission Briefings



## frysco (Oct 22, 2006)

.-- . .-.. -.-. --- -- . / .- --. . -. - ... .-.-.- / .. ..-. / -.-- --- ..- / .--. --- ... - / - .... . / ... . -.-. .-. . - / .-- --- .-. -.. / .-..-. .- --. . -. - -.. --- .-- -. .-..-. / - --- / - .... . / ..-. -.-. / .-.. .. ...- . .--- --- ..- .-. -. .- .-.. / .. -. / .-. . .--. .-.. -.-- / - --- / - .... .. ... / -. . .-- ... .-.. . - - . .-. .-.-.- / -.-- --- ..- / .-- .. -. / --- -. . / ..-. .-. . . / -.. .-. .. -. -.- / ..-. .-. --- -- / - .... . / -- .- .-. -.- . - .. -. --. / -.. .. .-. . -.-. - --- .-. .-.-.- / - .... .- - / ... .- .. -.. --..-- / --- -. / .-- .. - .... / - .... . / ..- -. -.-. --- -.. . -.. / .--. --- .-. - .. --- -. / --- ..-. / - .... . / -. . .-- ... ---... 


1.  Overflow Hotel Online Reservation System Up and Operational
2.  Badge Art Submission Deadline
3.  Conbook Submission Deadline Fast Approaching
4.  Artshow Sold Out
5.  Preliminary Schedule Now Online
6.  _Further Confusion_ 2007 announces Special Musical Guest
7.  Dealers Room Announcement
8.  Furry Marketplace Announcement
9.  FCTV Final Request for Contributions
10. Events Announcements
11. Next public meeting

*1.  Overflow Hotel Online Reservation System Up and Operational*

The San Jose Doubletree is completely sold out at this point. However, we
have been able to obtain an overflow hotel for those of you who need the
rooms. Online registration is available as well as by telephone. The
Holiday Inn San Jose is within easy walking distance from the Doubletree
and has the amenities we want our attendees to have to make their stay
pleasant.

The price is $114 per night for up to 4 people, and rooms are available
for all convention days. Yes, this is more than the DoubleTree, but
extremely cheap for the Bay Area.

Please see the _Further Confusion_ web site Hotel page for instructions on
how to reserve your room, and information on the Hotel Amenities, at the
link below.

<http://www.furtherconfusion.org/fc2007/hotel.php> 


*2.  Badge Art Submission Deadline*

Further Confusion is currently seeking artwork submissions for the 2007
membership badge inserts. Both color and black and white artwork will be
accepted, and all artwork will be considered on overall 'look and
feel', plus these additional points:

. Size: Art must scale to be printed at 4" x 2".
. Theme: Art must accurately reflect the theme of the con.
. Age appropriateness: The art must be suitable for viewing by children.

Artists submitting images should be aware that there is no payment for
badge art chosen, and the artist gives _Further Confusion_ the right to
reproduce the image as badge art for _FC2007_. The artist will be credited
on the insert and in the con program book. The artist retains all other
copyrights and reproduction rights beyond the above.

Submission deadline is November 1st, 2006. All qualifying submissions will
be seriously considered and we will choose 6 designs. All artists will be
notified by December 1st as to whether or not their submissions have been
chosen.

For more information, please see:
<http://www.furtherconfusion.org/fc2007/badgeart.php> 


*3.  Conbook Submission Deadline Fast Approaching*

Our conbook submissions guidelines are now up and available. Remember, our
book is once again all color this year, so we can accept color as well as
black and white submission. The deadline for submitting art or written
materials is November 1, 2006. We also have room for a couple of short
stories and other written materials. For all the info please see the
following:

<http://www.furtherconfusion.org/fc2007/conbook_guidelines.php>


*4.  Artshow Sold Out*

As of now, the Artshow for _FC2007_ is sold out. We expect that
applications currently in the mail will fill in the remaining panels.
While we're excited that our show has filled in record time, we're also
sad that some artists will miss out. We'll do our best to have as many of
you in the show as possible.

If you'd like to be put on a waiting list, please send in your application
as usual and we'll inform you if you have guaranteed space, or if you're
on the waiting list. We won't bank any cheques until we can guarantee you
space. It is usual that some artists cancel, or reduce their panel numbers
leading up to the con, so don't give up hope just yet. Also, it's common
that unused panels become available at show, so even if we can't guarantee
you panels, you may want to plan to bring along a half or full panel's
worth of artwork "just in case". Tell us if you're doing this, so we can
keep you informed, and prepare our databases before the show. 


*5.  Preliminary Schedule Now Online*

A preleminary version of the schedule for _Further Confusion_ 2007 is now
online at our WWW site, available at
<http://www.furtherconfusion.org/fc2007/schedulebyday.php>!  This schedule
is connected directly into our scheduling system, so is subject to change
as we work on putting the year's convention together.  So, take a peek,
see what we have to offer now, and check back in the next few months as we
give you even more reason to make it out to San Jose, next January.


*6.  Further Confusion 2007 announces Special Musical Guest*

_FC2007_ is pleased to announce special music guests, Sub-level 03.  The
air will be buzzing with fresh energy and sounds as Sub-level 03 takes the
stage before you very ears.  Get your paws moving to the groove of SL3 in
fursuit or out and come party with SL3 on their Fallout tour show at _FC2007_. 

<http://www.sublevel3.us/>


*7.  Dealers Room Announcement*

In November, we will be selecting at random people from the Dealer's Room
waiting list to be offered 12 half-table spaces for _FC2007_. In order to
be included in the selection, you should have your waiting list form sent
in by November 1st, 2006.  Please allow sufficient time for the USPS to
deliver it to us by that date. This will be the second round of random
drawing from the waiting list.  Those randomly chosen from the list will
be notified before the end of November.  If there is any space still
remaining after the second round is finished, it will be offered to people
on the waiting list by random drawing prior to the convention as and when
space becomes available.

Application forms for space in the Dealer's Room and Furry Marketplace, as
well as rules governing each area, can be found at:

<http://www.furtherconfusion.org/fc2007/dealers.php>. 

Please e-mail dealers_@_furtherconfusion.org if you have any questions. 


*8.  Furry Marketplace Announcement*

Furry Market Place Space Sales Round 2 About To Begin!

Starting November 1st, 2006, _Further Confusion_ will be accepting
applications for purchase of 10 more spaces in our Furry Market Place
outside the main dealers room.

These spaces are available on a first come, first served basis. However,
we will not accept any forms postmarked prior to November 1st, 2006. If
you wish to apply for a space, download the form from this link below,
print it out, fill it out, write out your check for US $65.00 to Further
Confusion, and drop it in the mail on or after November 1st, 2006.

We will accept the first ten (10) purchases, based on the postmark on the
envelope. After those 10 are gone, this round of sales will close. Any
further applications and their checks will be returned to the owner,
uncashed.

Please note only one Furry Market Place space per person. Those that have
already purchased a space in Round One may not purchase another in this
round. The price for the space includes one full membership to the
convention.

If there are any spaces remaining when the Furry Market Place space opens
for vendor setup on Friday January 19th 2007 at 8:00am, those remaining
spaces will be offered for cash sale on a first come, first served basis
to qualified vendors on site. (Qualified means that the vendor must have a
California Sales Permit ID from the California State Board of Equalization
and be 18 years of age or older.)

The Round 2 Furry Market Place Form can be found at
<http://www.furtherconfusion.org/fc2007/pdfs/2007_FMPSignup_Round2.pdf>

Please e-mail dealers_@_furtherconfusion.org if you have any questions.

*9.  FCTV Final Request for Contributions*

Its that time of year again. Have some nifty furry video or show you'd
like to see on FCTV? Well now's the time to start the submittal process!

Right now anything with a PG or lower rating is on the table, so submit
away! Any length, any format. To submit, just send an e-mail to
fctv_@_furtherconfusion.org with information on your submission and we'll
take it from there! Also feel free to e-mail if there's something you
yourself didn't make, but would like to see on FCTV! We'll reach out to
content creators ourselves if we have to! 

Deadlines for major content submission is November 31st, so if you've got
that great video idea, get filming! 


*10. Events Announcements*

Do we have Species Panels for _FC2007_?

We have the usual suspects:  canids, dragons &amp; scalies, felines, foxes,
marsupials, minotaurs and more, mustelids, rodents, ungulates, and wolves.
New offerings include aquatic furs, avians, and hyenas (which may be a new
aspect for canids).

Of unique interest are:
A panel on Kzinti by our GOH Jerry Pournelle and Matthew Joseph
Harrington: "A trenchcoat is probably not going to fool the enemy during a
war between different species. How was espionage conducted during the
Man-Kzin Wars?  Dr. Jerry E. Pournelle, Ph.D., computing expert and author
of The Children's Hour, and Matthew Joseph Harrington, author of Teacher's
Pet, have given examples in their work, and invite discussion."

And one for hybrids:
The Hybrid Panel summons you! If you are tired of panels for those "plain"
species,this is the place for you! Are you a cross breed of something fun
like a Wolf and a Tiger? Are you a mixture of something outragous like a
Dragon and a Penguin? Or maybe your something just plain weird,such as a
Spider-Hippo!
Whether you were created from evil expirements,Genetic DNA splicing, or
popped out of no where, this is the place to meet other like you in ways
never thought possible! Come see people and species never seen! All are
welcome, Hybrids and friends alike!

Some panels would still very much like additional panelists:
aquatic furs, bears &amp; pandas or hyenas, hybrid furs, ungulates, and
wolves.  Rescue, Recovery, habitat, biology knowledge and/or any kind of
fan, literature, art, etc. knowledge are welcome.  Seize the opportunity
to show off what you know and love!


*11. Next public meeting*

Our next staff meeting will be November 11th starting at noon in the San
Jose Doubletree. Parking is free - just tell the parking attendant that
you're with _Further Confusion_ when you arrive, and then get a sticker for
your parking slip in the meeting.


You know what? I'm sick of being in the van. 
-- 
_Further Confusion_
info_@_furtherconfusion.org
http://www.furtherconfusion.org/


----------



## Alchera (Oct 22, 2006)

frysco said:
			
		

> .-- . .-.. -.-. --- -- . / .- --. . -. - ... .-.-.- / .. ..-. / -.-- --- ..- / .--. --- ... - / - .... . / ... . -.-. .-. . - / .-- --- .-. -.. / .-..-. .- --. . -. - -.. --- .-- -. .-..-. / - --- / - .... . / ..-. -.-. / .-.. .. ...- . .--- --- ..- .-. -. .- .-.. / .. -. / .-. . .--. .-.. -.-- / - --- / - .... .. ... / -. . .-- ... .-.. . - - . .-. .-.-.- / -.-- --- ..- / .-- .. -. / --- -. . / ..-. .-. . . / -.. .-. .. -. -.- / ..-. .-. --- -- / - .... . / -- .- .-. -.- . - .. -. --. / -.. .. .-. . -.-. - --- .-. .-.-.- / - .... .- - / ... .- .. -.. --..-- / --- -. / .-- .. - .... / - .... . / ..- -. -.-. --- -.. . -.. / .--. --- .-. - .. --- -. / --- ..-. / - .... . / -. . .-- ... ---...




I just have one question...does THIS TRANSLATE to anything?!


----------



## frysco (Oct 22, 2006)

Alchera said:
			
		

> I just have one question...does THIS TRANSLATE to anything?!



Sure does.


----------



## Alchera (Oct 22, 2006)

And, what would that be?


----------



## frysco (Oct 22, 2006)

Alchera said:
			
		

> And, what would that be?



That would be for others to work out ;>


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 23, 2006)

OOoh, I know... but I'm not gonna let the cat out of the bag.


----------



## Alchera (Oct 23, 2006)

frysco said:
			
		

> Alchera said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, you know...not everyone carries a language book around. And, well..there you have it. >.> *cough* KISS.


----------



## yak (Oct 23, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> OOoh, I know... but I'm not gonna let the cat out of the bag.


Ditto. 
Good luck with all the preparations, hope y'all don't run into too much trouble.


----------

